# [SOLVED] emerge von kdelibs-4.2.x bricht ab

## revargne

Hallo zusammen!

Ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit ein Update von KDE zu machen. Zur Zeit ist Version 4.2.1 installiert.

Als eines der ersten Pakete kommt kdelibs und bricht leider ab. Dabei ist es unabhängig welche Version ich nehme.

Hier mal die, wie ich finde, nicht sehr aussagekräftige Fehlermeldung:

```

...

[ 38%] Building CXX object kdeui/CMakeFiles/kdeui.dir/jobviewserverinterface.o

[ 38%] Building CXX object kdeui/CMakeFiles/kdeui.dir/jobviewiface.o

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkdeui.so

[ 38%] Built target kdeui

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3290:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2466:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  837:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  916:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4, Log file:

...

```

Leider kann ich nirgends etwas dazu finden und alle meine Lösungsversuche sind bisher gescheitert.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegt und wie es zu beheben ist?

Hier noch mein emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.29-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_9950_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 08 Jun 2009 06:00:04 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/synce /usr/local/portage/layman/oss-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa amarok amd64 apache2 apm arts automount bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo ccache cdda cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp gpm gstreamer hal iconv id3tag imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde ladspa lame latex lcms libsamplerate lm_sensors logrotate mad midi mmx mmxext mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pie plasma png postgres pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang soundtouch spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg swat sysfs tcpd tetex threads tiff truetype twolame unicode usb v4l vamp vim-syntax vorbis wmf x264 xcomposite xine xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge hauppauge_dvb devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ciao,

   der MartinLast edited by revargne on Mon Jun 08, 2009 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *revargne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

bitte halte dich an diese Anweisung  :Wink: , dann kann man dir auch helfen.

----------

## revargne

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *revargne wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Das habe ich wohl getan ^^ Habe doch extra noch die drei Zeilen mit [38%] oben dran gelassen damit man erkennen kann, dass da nichts weiter an Fehler gemeldet wird.

Bis 38% läuft der Übersetzungsdurchgang fehlerlos.

Martin

----------

## firefly

hmm könntest du logfile von diesem build irgendwo hochladen. Denn ich kann es nicht ganz glauben, dass es nur diese eine Fehlermeldung gibt. Denn cmake stoppt nicht unbedingt bei der ersten Fehlermeldung.

----------

## revargne

Mmmh, na hoffentlich ist da was zu finden. Hier ist das logfile: http://pastebin.com/m61dd9faf

----------

## franzf

Außerdem steht da "Fehler 2", und ich würde bei "1" zum zählen anfangen  :Razz: 

Das liegt am parallelen Build (MAKEOPTS="-j2"). Der erste Prozess wirft den Error, der zweite hat sein Target aber noch nicht fertig. Drum wird erst abgebrochen, wenn das Target (in deinem Fall libkdeui) fertig ist.

Wenn man nicht wie Portage immer von neuem anfängt, sondern per Hand in einem eigenen Build-Dir immer die Object-Files + fertig gelinkten Binaries liegen hat, ist es von Vorteil, wenn alles, was gerade gebaut werden kann auch fertig gebaut wird. Denn wenn der Fehler fällt, kann man den schon ausmerzen, während andere Sachen noch weiter bauen. Für Portage-Nutzer ist das natürlich nervig...

----------

## franzf

 *revargne wrote:*   

> Mmmh, na hoffentlich ist da was zu finden. Hier ist das logfile: http://pastebin.com/m61dd9faf

 

Und da ist er auch schon:

```
[31mLinking CXX shared module ../../lib/klibloadertestmodule4.so

[ 26%] [ 26%] Generating kwallet_interface.cpp, kwallet_interface.h

Building CXX object kdecore/tests/CMakeFiles/klibloadertestmodule.dir/klibloadertest_module.o

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtTest.so: file format not recognized; treating as linker script

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtTest.so:1: syntax error

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [lib/klibloadertestmodule4.so] Fehler 1

[...]

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkpty.so

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtTest.so: file format not recognized; treating as linker script

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtTest.so:1: syntax error

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [lib/klibloadertestmodule.so] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [kdecore/tests/CMakeFiles/klibloadertestmodule.dir/all] Fehler 2
```

Mach mal dir Tests aus (USE="-test", hoffe das hilft...)

----------

## revargne

Aaach, Fehler 1, Fehler 2... ist doch egal  :Very Happy:   Nee, habe ich pauschal mal gar nicht drauf geachtet   :Embarassed: 

So, ein

```

USE="-test" emerge kdelibs

```

gibt leider immer noch die gleichen beiden Fehler

----------

## Finswimmer

Probier mal ein re-emerge von x11-libs/qt-test

Tobi

----------

## revargne

Wunderbar, das hat geholfen!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!  :Smile: 

der Martin

----------

